# Exhaust Tips



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Picked up my TTS yesterday - Audi have done their 'best' to clean the tips up but they're not great.

Is there anything I can use to shift the sooty coked up black bits or are they beyond help?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Autosol and elbow grease works every time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gforce said:


> Autosol and elbow grease works every time


And 0 grade wire wool


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks fellas  . I always use Autosol as a final 'shine it up' product - didn't realise it'll actually shift all the crap.

Now to find some 0 grade wire wool [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like a good colour choice! 

As the others said, Autosol and elbow grease...










Regards
Ross


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

ross_cj250 said:


> Looks like a good colour choice!
> 
> As the others said, Autosol and elbow grease...
> 
> ...


Cheers - Sprint is the way forward! 8)

Tried autosol and elbow grease earlier - didn't really shift anything. I need to get some wire wool I think.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

The 'Britemax Twins' are worth a look too. 'Easy cut' has a bit more bite and 'final shine' also leaves a sealent layer on top. I've got autosol and the Britemax products and I always use Britemax out of choice.

Buying the wire wool probably a cheaper option though...


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Brasso works a treat too! At first it doesn't look like the black will come off. Keep going!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to the world of TTS ownership 4 pipes to clean which if seem to get sooty very quickly! esp if you have a few spirited drivers...

just be careful with 0 grade wire as the audi ones are high shine.

I noticed some wire wool in halfords the other day but sods low they only sell it in a mixed grade pack :x


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tips re Autosol and wire wool - bit more work required but nearly there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Getting there looks 100% better


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

WozzaTT said:


> Thanks for the tips re Autosol and wire wool - bit more work required but nearly there


Looking good...how you getting on with the car?

Regards
Ross


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Had the same with mine, used some wire wool, and then polished up with some Autosol and a coat of Rimwax over the lot and its lasting out a good bit longer now! not going black as quickly!


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

Another to try is AutoFinesse Mercury. Works wonders combined with some wire wool.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

ross_cj250 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tips re Autosol and wire wool - bit more work required but nearly there
> ...


All good thanks! Had it a month now - just building myself up to give it its first proper detail inside and out. No problems so far (fingers crossed) and quite chuffed with the fuel consumption, which has surprised me. Also, checked the oil yesterday - hasn't used a drop yet. How long you had yours?


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

It was three years in April...the plan was to change before the first MOT but I can't find anything I like better for that sort of money, I've only done 21k miles, and I still get a buzz from driving the car!

Regards
Ross


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

get the power tools on it saves time


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

trev said:


> get the power tools on it saves time


Nice. Tell me more!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: will do when I get home


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

I used Bar Keepers friend available in Asda worked a treat


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

This is what I use 










Scotch bite pad, used with virsol to remove the dirt & grime
Washed out & dried
Cloth buffing disc ( not the felt type ) attached to drill, & polishing block 
Start off on a medium speed and work up to a high speed with a little pressure.
Buff up with a micro fibre cloth, done and dusted.
That disc buffer has lasted me a few years and need to replace it as has the polish block if your interested, could see what price I could get a job lot for.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

trev said:


> This is what I use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Please, if you get the chance I'd be interested in what it all costs.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem mate will get some prices today


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> This is what I use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that = far too much time on his hands :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I use
> ...


 :lol: bet you'll be the first round at my bit to get yours done


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

When suits you best? :-*


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Bet he can't get mines looking like that :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hows the ring looking jimmy? :-* :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: anytime your passing


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Hows the ring looking jimmy? :-* :roll: :lol:


  Oh, that ring  ,,,,,,,,,,cool dude 8)


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

I use a Dremel with a polishing tool attached to get the ends of the exhaust nice and shinny.
Will have to try the wire wool though some good results with that. 
When I first polished the exhaust I thought the tips were. Just burnt from the heat. But with a little elbow grease amazed what you can do....


----------

